# What's the weirdest place you've ever peed?



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago I was wasted and I peed in my oven. My girlfriend was mad as hell and made me clean it up the next day.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

dude, that is frickin nuts man, lol, that is great


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I piss on my front lawn all the time...

at night though, just before I go running

I pissed in an apple juice jug when I was like 9 or so. The jug had a narrow neck, so I literally had to stick my dick in there while doing it.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This might sound strange, yet it has gone on for decades....Normally freshman at the citadel are to scared to leave their rooms so they resort to pissing in their sinks for the entire freshman year. When road rules came... they didnt quite figure out they should piss in their sink so they just ended up pissing their pants


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> This might sound strange, yet it has gone on for decades....Normally freshman at the citadel are to scared to leave their rooms so they resort to pissing in their sinks for the entire freshman year.
> 
> When road rules came... they didnt quite figure out they should piss in their sink so they just ended up pissing their pants


Why are they so scared?

Who's road rules?

while im at it, I must say that it is fun to piss in the shower


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

My toilet's broken, and I don't want to go all the way upstairs, so sometimes i resort to pissing in the sink, it's just like a smaller version of the toilet.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Why are they so scared?
> 
> Who's road rules?
> 
> while im at it, I must say that it is fun to piss in the shower


 because as a military establishment they get the crap kicked out of them. I know people that went to The Citadel, never really got into it with them on the experience, but the BD talks the more I think I might.

Road Rules was that show on MTV (I don't know, still might be on) where they traveled around completing tasks to get the next clue to a reward at the end. A lot like the Great Race of whatever it's called without the competition.

and for strangest place pissed, I'd have to say on a bank drive thru


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hmm... I suggest you read the book the Lords of Discipline by Pat Conroy if you want to know why they were scared.

road rules... the MTV show.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i didnt pee in the oven because i was scared, just drunk as hell. my girlfriend said she heard the oven creak open and thought about it for a second and realized that i wasn't cooking anything... i peed in the corner of my room on one of my bio books last year too. and lately i've had a weird habit of just throwing my contacts into the sink instead of putting them in a contact case...


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

the only thing worse than the oven would be the fridge! yuck


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i knew a guy that hooked up with a girl and pissed in her fridge... i also know a girl who hooked up with a guy that pissed in her clothes hamper


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I can post some stuff on the school if anyone is intersted. This previous year i was the head recruiter for the university serving as the regimental recruiting master sergant. All the freshman that came in this last week got to sit through one of my lectures telling them why they should or shouldnt come here. This week has been fun as hell cause these kids all recognize me as this nice guy and im all up in their face this year. We have gone through some radical changes this past year and continue the the tradition of being the most physically and mentally demanding academy in the united states


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, let's see: when I was still at university, I did some crazy things, like pissing against a church, in a sink in a bar (I was drunk, and thought it was a toilet: they kicked me out within 10 seconds - those bastards didn't even let me finish.... :sad: ), against a police station, from balconies...

Don't ask me why....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im going to try peeing in my fish tanks to cycle it... you all laugh but i know it will work


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Im going to try peeing in my fish tanks to cycle it... you all laugh but i know it will work


 but urine contains stuff aside from ammonia... aren't you a little concerned the "other stuff" might be harmful?


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

wierdest place i've peed is in a dumpster or in someone's shoe.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

like what else would it contain... i would let it cycle for 3 weeks... it would be a good ammonia spike


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

laundry hamper


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> like what else would it contain... i would let it cycle for 3 weeks... it would be a good ammonia spike


i don't know what else it contains, havent a clue, but even though the majority of it may be ammonia im sure it contains "other stuff" too. Might be harmful, might not be, i dunno... id just as soon play it safe and buy the stuff at the store


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

all over a police car one night.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

in the tiolet


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, let's see: when I was still at university, I did some crazy things, like pissing against a church, in a sink in a bar (I was drunk, and thought it was a toilet: they kicked me out within 10 seconds - those bastards didn't even let me finish.... :sad: ), against a police station, from balconies...
> 
> Don't ask me why....


 Jonas you RULE!!!!!







lol
When i am drunk i piss everywhere you can imagine...









I pissed once when i was in my fathers village inside the priest's car!!!!He had forget the window open!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Once i peed in a sink in the kichen sink in a resraunt where they wash thier food.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

off of a balcony


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> off of a balcony


 Me too, 
I figured as long as I was out there puking , I might as well kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

a moving car on the freeway (late at night, no one was around to get hit)
i was stupid then, still am tho


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Into an empty bathtub because someone had passed out on the toilet.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Freeway over pass!!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Well heres to name a few, against a car, in a car gas tank, in a bus, out a bus, in a trash can, over a stall into the next toilet, balconies, in a gym corner, in a pepsi bottle, on some guys head from the top of a building well what can i say if u gotta go might as well go doin stupid sh*t.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i got drunk at a frends cabin and pissed in the fire wood box next to the fireplace in frunt of evry one


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

One time when I was little my parents had people over to play cards. In the middle of the night I walked into the living room and pissed all over the stereo speakers. Also, when I was little I pissed in the garbage can while I was sleeping.

I pissed in my garbage can about a year ago too. Someone was in the bathroom and I couldn't wait.

At my class reunion, I walked into the ladies room and pissed in the sink.

One of my girlfriends pissed her pants at the bar the other week.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

when i was little i used to pee on everything...the bathroom walls the trash can the floor and i would think it was so funny....now that i am older i still piss on everything...one time i got mad at this chick cuz she wouldnt leave me alone...so i pissed in drivers seat and she drove off and i dont think she noticed...we were all drunk by the way heh...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pee'd outside a cab window,while moving


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

when i was a kid.. i used to have peepee dreams.. and wake up and sleep walk to any trash can in the house and piss in it...

as for now.. when i go places where there ISNT a toilet or bush and lots of people around.. i have to fawkin use a soda/water bottle.. then i get all wet..

MUAHAHHAHAHAH..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

no lie, when i was little I peed on a wall outlet in the hallway of an apartment complex, after I finished it sparked a little and then huge flames shot out of the plug. after it stoped burning the plastic cover fell off. it was like something out of a comedy movie, but not very smart.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I peed against an electric fence once, when I was smaller...








Never did that again...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOLS Oven Nice heh LOL
i did it in a closet lol had to pee sh*t and all the restrooms were use!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> no lie, when i was little I peed on a wall outlet in the hallway of an apartment complex, after I finished it sparked a little and then huge flames shot out of the plug. after it stoped burning the plastic cover fell off. it was like something out of a comedy movie, but not very smart.










...nice one


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > no lie, when i was little I peed on a wall outlet in the hallway of an apartment complex, after I finished it sparked a little and then huge flames shot out of the plug. after it stoped burning the plastic cover fell off. it was like something out of a comedy movie, but not very smart.
> ...


 there was burn marks on the wall for months after that.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

PISSED IN THE CORNER OF MY ROOM B4 IN A BOTTLE IN A POOL, OUT A WINDOW


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

on someones door, off a balcony, in a sink at a bar, on someones head when they passed out puking in the toliet. I was drunk and had to go so i just pissed on the back of his head. (he didnt even wake up lol)


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOLS Nice one korey heh


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

at a farm. on an electric fence.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

freshman year, one of my friends pissed on his resident assistant's door... when he was done pissing, the RA opened the door and just looked at him like WTF


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i stopped at a rest stop that said open 24hours. it was 11PM and the sign said "back at 1130". so i pissed on the door handle. 24 hours means 24 hours


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I also once pissed in a little garbage can in some bar's toilet - the drinks were too expensive, so I got even with them....
We were with a group of 6, and we all did that: when we left, the can was almost filled to the rim


----------



## JDDbull (Aug 18, 2003)

In the back of a cop car. I was pissed so I PISSED out the side of my shorts all in the back of the car.







It was great


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh I forgot one. a few years ago when I was still playing football this kid pissed a bunch of us off so before practice he went inside to get something so 3 of us all pissed in his helmut.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

On a cop car.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Me chinese
Me play joke
Me put Pee Pee in your Coke :laugh:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Probly the sink

I'm surprised no one ahs said on their girlfriend


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

off of a 6 story parking structure, in school parking lot.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> pee'd outside a cab window,while moving


 Now thats a skill no woman could aquire!


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

my girlfriend's old apartment was on the 4th floor and there was an old toilet on the ground floor in a corner about 10 ft away from the porch, so at parties we would piss 4 stories down into a toilet. the entertainment level increased as beer consumption increased!


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

Was vacationing in England- i was at a bed and breakfast in York. This was a home that was a couple hundred years old and furnished with a gorgeous array of antiques and had giant afgan rugs that ran all the way down the hallways. Me and my buddy had just gotten back from a wild ass club and he went immediately int the bathroom-- I was waiting patiently but then I heard the shower come on- so I headed out into the hallway- and desecrated the beautiful decor- thank God for the plush afgan rugs- they padded the sound


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

peed on top of somebody's van and in front of their doorstep hella late at nite. btw i dont get drunk


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i would have 2 say i pee in the shower alot but the weirdest place i ever pee'd would have to b on the side of the highway i juss couldnt hold it on a family vaca so i made my dad pull over


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I guess I could say...

1) In my moms face when I was a baby
2) On my passed out fraternity brother when I was wasted...


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I can post some stuff on the school if anyone is intersted. This previous year i was the head recruiter for the university serving as the regimental recruiting master sergant. All the freshman that came in this last week got to sit through one of my lectures telling them why they should or shouldnt come here. This week has been fun as hell cause these kids all recognize me as this nice guy and im all up in their face this year. We have gone through some radical changes this past year and continue the the tradition of being the most physically and mentally demanding academy in the united states


 The citadel is hardcore


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

weirdest place ive pissed is a girls house - hear me out

it was after a few hours, ,my stomach was full of water, i really had to piss. i went to the bathroom, like normal, but the weird part is knowing they can hear you piss and all their friends in the next room too.
its just uncomfortable i guess.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

me and my friend were in a parking lot and he had to pee. so we saw a yellow viper (we both hate dodge) and the top was down. he peed on the drivers seat. we both couldnt stop laughing afterward


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

black p that is real bad ass







, i hate dodge too, but a viper? That is still really bad ass!!!!


----------



## Mizery (Apr 5, 2003)

Pissing in a Viper's seat... sounds like a death wish to me...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I pissed in a gatorade bottle while driving. Also pissed while my car was idling slowly down the road, standing outside the car w/ the door open.
also pissed in my bathroom trash can.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

an empty beer bottle while playing madden drunk the other day.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

erm a toilet, glasses,bottle,sink,bath,out window, behind my garage, my mates lil bro peed all over the floor of his mums car when they wer drivin, lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm i peed in the holy water once.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Wierdest place for me was in a bottle in the back of a Blazer while stuck in traffic on 495 going through NYC....

I think that's quite an accomplishment for a girl...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

During BWT (basic warrior training), in the middle of a night infiltration exercise.......standing there in the dark woods, with nothing but you, your rifle and your [male organ] hangin out pissing, while others around you went about stalking the woods for booby traps and enemies


----------

